# Automator: Action de dossier pour sauvegarde de musique



## gigameduse (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 
je cherche à fabriquer une action de dossier Automator qui servirait à copier sur un disque externe la musique au fur-et-à-mesure que je l'ajoute sur iTunes

*Exemple*: Il y a déjà un dossier _Moby_ dans iTunes Music et sur mon DDE, avec chacun leurs sous-dossiers correspondants aux différents albums.
J'ouvre avec iTunes un morceau de Moby qui n'était pas dans ma bibliothèque auparavant. iTunes le copie automatiquement dans iTunes Music/Moby/[nom de l'album]. Je voudrais que cette action déclenche automatiquement la copie sur mon DDE de ce morceau, avec le même chemin que sur iTunes: que dans [DDE]/Musique/Moby/ soit créé le dossier [nom de l'album] correspondant, à l'identique que dans iTunes Music/.

J'ai beau essayer, mais les seules actions de dossier que j'arrive à faire sont celles où des dossiers sont ajoutés à iTunes Music/ directement : *Je voudrais inclure les sous-dossiers*.

Je voudrais que cela fonctionne aussi si [nom de l'album] existe déjà dans iTunes et pas dans sur mon DDE: que le dossier + le fichier y soient ajoutés.

Merci de votre aide

G.


----------

